# SS 1632... BOOO! (No Halloween pun!)



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Anybody else using SS 1632 tubing? I just got my first roll and can't believe how anemic it is. Had to cut it 3" shorter than normal and completely max it out at my 65" draw and I swear I could beat the 5/16 steel to the target from a standing start! I've been using JHONG green 1632 from Amazon and the stuff is fast. Have no trouble shooting it outdoors at 30+ yards. The SS was hitting 8" low at my indoor 22' range. I even tried looped tubes (and I hate looped tubes) and it wasn't too much better. Just noisy and easily tangled. The singles would be ok for 1/4" and BB's I guess, but that's not what I wanted it for. I never thought I'd say this about SS elastic, but it's terrible. I'll reach out to them and see what they say.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SS ?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

treefork said:


> SS ?


Simple Shot


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I measured the OD as carefully as I could. The SS measures 2.3mm and the one I've been using measures 3.2mm. I'm no mathematical genius, but the SS simply isn't 1632 tubing.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hmmm… I just got a roll of 1632 last week with my aluminum scout, I have them set up at a 13” active shooting full butter and there great! Not as fast as flats of course, but they shout flat and smooth. I wouldn’t hesitate to hunt with them. I’m shooting 3/8 steel with them and still getting some hand slap.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I’ll measure them tomorrow.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Island made said:


> I’ll measure them tomorrow.


Thanks. I was going to ask if you could.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks like you got something else buddy, my simpleshot 1632 measures 3.3


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You definitely ended up with something else


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SS said they will send me another one. No explanation of why they sent what they did or even how they have such undersized tubing. Their entire reply was "We will send you another one". Not my first time with poor quality from them.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Simple Shot


love their slingshot , hate their bands


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

It seems like all the slingshot latex are coming out of China. No qc there and no qc here means buyer beware I guess. For most newly to the slingshot family, no one will ever notice. If SS publicly acknowledge that 1/2 there stock is the wrong size, imagine the lost they would incur.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Heifereye said:


> It seems like all the slingshot latex are coming out of China. No qc there and no qc here means buyer beware I guess. For most newly to the slingshot family, no one will ever notice. If SS publicly acknowledge that 1/2 there stock is the wrong size, imagine the lost they would incur.


They should still care enough not to send out sub par or incorrect product and hope no one notices.


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Island made said:


> Looks like you got something else buddy, my simpleshot 1632 measures 3.3
> View attachment 356568
> View attachment 356568


I want one of those island made thumper? Do you have any other colors I like the brass head and the blue do you by chance do a green handle?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Jorypotts said:


> I want one of those island made thumper? Do you have any other colors I like the brass head and the blue do you by chance do a green handle?


Thanks! You can send me a pm to chat so we don’t steer Steve’s thread sideways…but yes, I can do a variety of colours.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

just got some of there 1632s and they are the same [?] diameter as my other 1632s from[not sure] and they wing the 5/16s steels pretty hard and fast,


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

skarrd said:


> just got some of there 1632s and they are the same [?] diameter as my other 1632s from[not sure] and they wing the 5/16s steels pretty hard and fast,


Figures that I'm the guy to get the one bad batch they had!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have gotten a couple of rolls of 1632 tubes from simple shot and noticed and slightly thinner than the standard stuff I get from China, but I find them more powerful and last much longer than the Amber stuff I get for five bucks from the Chinese store.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Update...

SS sent me another batch of 1632 and it is great. Measures correctly and zips ammo downrange. I could easily live with this tubing. I just hope SS ups their quality control.


----------

